# Some pics from Curran Martial Arts



## Tokyudo (Dec 8, 2008)

I visited Jeff Curran's new gym a few weeks ago. I thought I'd share some of the pictures I took.

Most of the shots were taken with my 50mm f1.8. 







(Logo)





(White Belt Training)





(Purple Belt Testing)





(Mike Stumpf, Pat Curran, Jeff Curran)





(Instructors at Team Curran)





(Weight Room)





(Bags)





(Octagon)





(Mats)





(Ring)





(Bart Training)


----------



## Tokyudo (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh yeah, here are some weigh-in pics I took from UFC 90.  They're a bit grainy due to the higher ISO but the pics were intended for web publishing so they didn't have to be perfect.





Marcus Aurelio






Drew McFedries






Anderson Silva






Silva-Cote staredown


----------



## Lyncca (Dec 9, 2008)

They are pretty snapshotish, but nice to see anyway. I like martial arts


----------



## Kenny32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah, most seem underexposed too...I don't see a whole lot of noise, though...Crank up that ISO.


----------



## thrumyeye (Dec 17, 2008)

There is tons of mma shots on my site, take a look - www.thrumyeye.com


----------



## Tokyudo (Dec 18, 2008)

Kenny32 said:


> Yeah, most seem underexposed too...I don't see a whole lot of noise, though...Crank up that ISO.




The UFC pics were shot at ISO 1600.  It's not super grainy but there's enough for me to notice.  The pics are far from perfect nor do I claim to be anything more than an amateur.  


Here are some pics I took recently from Adrenaline MMA 2 in Moline, Ill.

I shot all of these with a 50mm f1.8.  The lighting at the iWireless center was messed up, kept dimming in and out.  I thought the pics turned out ok though.


----------

